
Drupal, phpBB, Symfony, Joomla complexity improving over time, but not Wordpress - geerlingguy
https://twitter.com/ircmaxell/status/335511857743937536
======
geerlingguy
Supporting evidence from @ircmaxell, on Twitter:
<https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BKf6m3cCEAEKDCK.png>

Not 100% sure his methodology, but it looks like this research is in
preparation for this presentation next week:
<http://portland2013.drupal.org/session/development-numbers>

------
hadem
Wordpress has shockingly bad code for how often it is used.

